# New Bow



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

So I bit the bullet and traded my 12 year old Hoyt Reflex for a 2009 Matthews Monster bow! Man this thing is nice, I just hope it performs as good as the old one!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the Mathews family! The Monster was'nt the bow for me with a short axle to axle length but it is a very FAST nice bow for sure! I ended up with the reezen longer axle to axle and a little more forgiving for me personally. I think you will love the performance of the Mathews over Hoyt personally. Good luck enjoy your new bow, SNDFLEE


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I still have my Reflex Timber Wolf that I bought back in December of 2004. Great bow for me. It just feels great in my hands. I have thought about sellin it or trading it in. Even posted it here in the Market Place a while back, but I just can't seem to part with it. I do need a nice 3 pin sight and I definitely need to get rid of the Whisker Biscuit rest I have. It tears my arrows up somethin bad. If anyone has any recommendations, that would be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a biscuit on my old one and didn't have the problem of tearing up arrows. Maybe I didn't shoot it enough. I had every intention of keeping the old bow and putting a better sight on and maybe a new quiver, but I made the mistake of shooting the Matthews and I liked it. My budget only calls for used, so I didn't try out too many others as there weren't a lot this time of year. I just need to get on the range as it doesn't have a lot of forgiveness and my hand still twitches on some shots causing it to be a bad shot. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

The Monster is also a single cam bow versus double cam which could mean your bow could need a timing adjustment which would help your accuracy. As far as your hand twitching you could be trying to pull or hold too much weight or pounds? I would find a GOOD Mathews dealer and take the bow and let them go over it to double check draw length, poundage, blah, blah. A short axle to axle bow and a single cam will take a little bit to get used too. I would turn back the poundage get used to the bow first and then crank her up and let her eat , really helps.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Dog, I would buy a three pin cobra sight very bright and very affordable that was actually the sight I was going to switch to as I don't need a six pin site that I have and would like .029 versus .019 for hunting ( easier to see for me?) . There are also a LOT of rests but like I said above I just switched from fleathers to blazer 2" plastic vanes and don't have a problem with my biscuit at all? The arrow ALWAYS stays on it and I don't have ANY accuracy issues at all either simple is better for me? Good luck, SNDFLEE


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

SNDFLEE said:


> The Monster is also a single cam bow versus double cam which could mean your bow could need a timing adjustment which would help your accuracy. As far as your hand twitching you could be trying to pull or hold too much weight or pounds? I would find a GOOD Mathews dealer and take the bow and let them go over it to double check draw length, poundage, blah, blah. A short axle to axle bow and a single cam will take a little bit to get used too. I would turn back the poundage get used to the bow first and then crank her up and let her eat , really helps.


Thanks for the advice, I have it set on 65 so I think it is just me not paying attention to details. I had to max out the length because I have a 31.7 inch draw, so it maxed out at 31. I have found a range thats nearby with instructors if I can't get it myself!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

When I was younger I started out on a 25 lb bow. Worked my way up to 75lbs. Now I am back down to 62lbs. You have to build up in lbs and use correct form. If you have bad shooting form you will never be a decent shot. 

I shot 3D archery tournamnets for years and I had to practice every day. At least an hour a day. We shot for money to on the side. 
I had a blast in those days. Also helped coach the archery team in high school when I was a Sophmore and Junior. The AG teacher made me coach the other kids during class. Well, until one idiot shot an arrow straight up in the air and it centered the hood of another teachers car. That all stopped after that. 

These short bows today are harder to shoot. Much less forgiving than the bows we used to shoot. I always shot an Oneida Eagle. They are much longer than the bows of today. But they were sweet shooting bows.

Just keep practicing your form and accuracy will come.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SNDFLEE said:


> Hey Dog, I would buy a three pin cobra sight very bright and very affordable that was actually the sight I was going to switch to as I don't need a six pin site that I have and would like .029 versus .019 for hunting ( easier to see for me?) . There are also a LOT of rests but like I said above I just switched from fleathers to blazer 2" plastic vanes and don't have a problem with my biscuit at all? The arrow ALWAYS stays on it and I don't have ANY accuracy issues at all either simple is better for me? Good luck, SNDFLEE


Thanks FLEE, much appreciated. I like the biscuit, so it looks like I'm gonna have to switch to plastic veins. Thanks again.


----------

